# Without a fork



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Without a fork


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

How does it shoot?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As someone new to Slingshots....why?


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

nike said:


> Without a fork


Nice!!!



StretchandEat said:


> How does it shoot?


it shoots like this 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42214-bareback-accuracy-and-how-to-aim/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38637-shooting-without-frame-and-egg-explosion-for-fun/


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> How does it shoot?


Yes，it is :violin:


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

brucered said:


> As someone new to Slingshots....why?


This forkless slingshot is popular in China. It uses your hand instead of fork, and it's a very good style: compact, easy to be carried and operated.

There are another two styles of forkless slingshot.

I like them too.


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

one cocktail tube band CHUAN forkless, two band CHUAN forkless with 8 mm steel ball, one solid 2.5 mm band HAI forkless with 9.5 mm steel ball


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats amazing. Im like looking around for material to make one now lol


----------

